# Hood & Lighting for Rimless tank?



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

I will soon be setting up a new FOWLR build in a 20g rimless tank that i have. The light that it came with is a standard crappy T8 and i'd like to get some nice LEDs for it but am NOT interested in having an open top tank/lights mounted on the wall or ceiling. I have doubts that one of those LED units that clip to the sides of the tank would work because of the lack of top framing, as well as the hood probably wouldn't allow it to fit. I was thinking of maybe some sort of mesh top, but again my options seem limited because there is no ledge for it to rest on. Any ideas?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I built a stand out of acrylic, cost about 30-50 bucks.
Went to a place in toronto that cuts piece to your specs... drew it up for them and they cut it.

Then i welded it together (very easy with acrylic, its basically liquid glue)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=356215&postcount=119


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Any clip-on or tank-mounted LED would be fine. A par38 with gooseneck is a good option for a FOWLR.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

goobafish said:


> Any clip-on or tank-mounted LED would be fine. A par38 with gooseneck is a good option for a FOWLR.


Yup agree for a 20 gal that is plenty


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Kweli said:


> I built a stand out of acrylic, cost about 30-50 bucks.
> Went to a place in toronto that cuts piece to your specs... drew it up for them and they cut it.
> 
> Then i welded it together (very easy with acrylic, its basically liquid glue)
> ...


Where was that place?


----------

